# THOUGHT I WOULD PUT THIS IN A NEW THREAD



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 4, 2016)

DIDN'T KNOW IF ANYONE WAS GONNA GO BACK TO THE OLD POST SO I DID THIS, 13 1/2" OF MEAN MACHINE 8" BLADE. SILVER SOLDERED THE ALL THREAD TO THE TANG AND DRILLED OUT AND SOLDERED A 1/4" x18 TPI. NUT INSIDE THE POMMEL EVERYTHING HELD INPLACE GREAT AND GOOD AND TIGHT. MADE THE GUARD AND THE POMMEL OUT OF SOME BRASS STOCK I HAD IN THE SHOP OF COURSE THE HANDLE IS SNAKEWOOD...GOOD AND PLAIN...BUT I LIKE HER!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Schroedc (May 4, 2016)

WOW!!! THAT IS ONE GORGEOUS KNIFE!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2016)

THAT IS AWESOME! NICE JOB PAPPY!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 4, 2016)

Nice knife- Now that is a toothpick.


----------



## ironman123 (May 4, 2016)

Big pretty toothpick. Nice job. Pappy.


----------



## Tony (May 5, 2016)

That is one sweet knife Pappy, outstanding! !!!!! Tony


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 8, 2016)

Wanted to say thanks for all the kind words and help with the making of this beaut....the buyer has ordered two more for his son, so I think it suited someone's needs and I love making them....pappy

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 8, 2016)

Its a gorgeous knife Pappy. 
I haven't tried a graduated hollow grind yet... how do you go about getting them perfectly tapered and matching on all 4 grinds?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 9, 2016)

LOL...the word perfect seems a bit too much my friend...I held the billet up to the head roller on the sanding belt, by hand, and ran it across very carefully, each pass making sure i didn't cross the line I had drawn on the billet. I cut the billet to initial shape with my dremel tool and three cutting wheels....have to get some more of these ....


----------



## Jim Beam (May 9, 2016)

NICE WORK JACK PAPPY LEWIS!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (May 9, 2016)

Sweet looking knife! Nice work Pappy!


----------

